# Wicker furniture repair



## SilverC6 (Jun 27, 2010)

I need to replace the straps that support the cushions on a wicker couch and chair. The furniture is Henry Link and about 15 years old. I have searched on line for a source for this strapping material and haven't been able to locate one. It is about 2" wide and appears to be layered plastic with a cloth or fiberglas core. Anyone have a source for this? Thanks for pointing me in the right direction! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Not really clear on what you are looking for but I would try a canvas tarpaulin supply company like a tent and awning maker. They would have all sorts of strapping products.


----------



## SilverC6 (Jun 27, 2010)

These vinyl(?) straps are attached to the wood frame criss-crossed, kinda like an old rope bed, and these support the seating cushions. Thanks for your suggestion of a tent and awning supply - there's one of those in town and I'll give them a call.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

You can by webbing to repair lawn chairs at WalMart but that may be a little cheesy for your purposes.


----------



## Timmy's Grandma (May 11, 2011)

*Repair of Henry Link Furniture*

I am having the exact same problem. The straps that support the cushions are dry rotting and about to break. How do you replace them and where do you find the materials? Did you ever get yours fixed and how did you do it.? Thanks


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> I am having the exact same problem. The straps that support the cushions are dry rotting and about to break. How do you replace them and where do you find the materials?


You can by webbing to repair lawn chairs at WalMart.

You can by webbing to repair lawn chairs at WalMart.

You can by webbing to repair lawn chairs at WalMart.:yes:


----------



## shanewatson709 (May 14, 2011)

Hi,
Thanks for such a nice and useful post. I think your ideas are really very reliable and I am sure that many people would be highly benefited from it.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

his post is like a year old. But if it is rekindled. You can also buy the webbing at KMart or your local hardware store. Unlike WalMart, your local hardware store still offers employees and their families health insurance and even buy tshirts for little league teams and so forth.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

shanewatson709 said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for such a nice and useful post. I think your ideas are really very reliable and I am sure that many people would be highly benefited from it.


Thanking You for taking out the timeout of your busier days to come there, falsely praising nonsense here and posting thoughtful information upon our reader's wishes. Linking stuff here is moving trash url's. Garbage incoherent China spammer must being you are.

DM


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

DangerMouse said:


> Thanking You for taking out the timeout of your busier days to come there, falsely praising nonsense here and posting thoughtful information upon our reader's wishes. Linking stuff here is moving trash url's. Garbage incoherent China spammer must being you are.
> 
> DM


What was in that breakfast cheese you ate this morning Mouse?:donatello:


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> What was in that breakfast cheese you ate this morning Mouse?


Didn't you know that DM is Chinese-American and has a degree in the Chinacan language. He also writes assembly instructions for bar-b-que grilles and stuff like that.


----------



## CaneFixer (Jul 1, 2011)

*Hi, Just came across your post. Maybe I can help you with what you are looking for.
"Henry Link" Rattan furniture uses a special Rubber/Vinyl like webbing with fibers running through it. Its' very common to find it also on Danish Modern Chairs and many other varieties of Chairs to hold cushions up. It is approximately 2" tan / light brown rubber called Pirelli webbing. Several ways of attaching it used. One way, it is stretched across the seat and stapled or tacked to the sides and front of the chair to hold up a cushion. For extra support the rubber straps are woven over under over under each other.*








*On some "Fancier" models there is a type of metal clip that attaches to each end of the strap, then the clip goes down into a little 1/8" wide groove around the frame.*











Hope this helps,
Cane Fixer


----------

